# CS2 Farben Monitor vs. Farben Drucker



## Ludger (3. August 2007)

Hallo,

meine Frau nutzt CS2 zur Bildbearbeitung. Nun haben wir das Problem, dass die auf dem Monitor dargestellten Farben sehr klar und strahlend sind und auch die Details sehr ausgeprägt.
Beim Ausdruck sind die Farben verwaschen und die Details verschwinden.
Als Monitor nutzen wir einen TFT den ich gerade neu kalibriert habe und wo das bei der Kalibrierung erstellte Profil auf die Grafikkarte geladen wird. Der Drucker ist ein Canon iP4200.
Habe schon verschiedene Einstellungen im Druckertreiber sowie im CS2 ausprobiert, aber ohne den großen Wurf zu landen.
Hat jemand von Euch einen Rat?

Danke schonmal

Ludger


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (3. August 2007)

Hi Ludger,

also spontan fällt mir auch keine sichere Lösung ein. Weiß auch nicht, was das Problem sein könnte.

Könnte es mit RGB und CMYK zusammenhängen? (Ist wirklich nur gemutmaßt ...)


Dennis 'desch' Schmidt


----------



## DJTrancelight (3. August 2007)

Hi Ludger,

also für mich hört sich das auch eindeutig nach dem Problem an, dass du das Bild in CS2 im RGB-Modus (Monitor) vor dir liegen hast, was natürlich im CMYK-Modus (Druck), aufgrund der fehlenden Farben (RGB: 16.2 / CMYK ca. 65000), ein schlechteres Ergebnis resultiert.

Stell mal bitte unter ANSICHT --> Proof einrichten -->--> CMYK Arbeitsraum ein.
Danach werden alle Farben hellgrau dargestellt, die nicht gedruckt werden können.
Dann kannst du ja vergleichen ob die falschen Farben in CS2 hellgrau sind...

Ich mach das immer so:

Die fertige RGB-Version wird zum Schluß in CMYK umgewandelt. Danach kann man immer noch über Kontrast und Helligkeit ggf. nachjustieren.

Jedoch bekommt man das Leuchten am Monitor aufgrund der 16.2 Mio Farben und der Zusammensetzung der Farben, schwer auf einem Home-Office-Drucker umgesetzt.

Mehr Infos gibt es bei Wikipedia: Farbmodelle, RGB, CMYK

Viele Grüße
DJ Trancelight


----------



## Ludger (4. August 2007)

Moin DJ,

Danke für die Infos. Probieren wir aus und berichten dann.

Gruß

Ludger


----------



## darKuser (5. August 2007)

Ich würde auch noch mal die Profile überprüfen.
Hab eine Frage druckst du aus Photoshop direkt oder erstelslt du erst mit Acrobat eine Ddf und druckst es dann ? 
also wenn es jetzt nicht für den profi bereich ist wir es immer einige abweichungne geben.
Oder hast du den Bilschirm mit einem spider kalibriert ? 
Mann könnte natürlich noch den Drucker mit so einem Ding kalibriren... ich weiß aber nicht ob man sich so etwas ausleihen kann.

Wustest du das Druckereihen jeden morgen vorder arbeit ihre Maschienen kalibriren?


----------



## digicamclub (5. August 2007)

Wenn du den Monitor kalibriert hast, musst du den Monitor logischerweise auch kalibrieren oder ihm wenigsten das kalibrierte Profil zuweisen. 
Der Grafikkarte das Profil zuzuweisen nützt da nix, da sie nur für die Darstellung am TFT zuständig ist.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (5. August 2007)

Hi,
ansich mußt du neben dem Bildschirm auch deinen Drucker auf ein bestimmtes Papier ect. kalibrieren. Sonst bringt dir das Bildschirmkalibrieren nichts. Und selbst wenn du alles klaibriert hast wirst du noch unterschiede feststellen können da gewisse Probleme einfach vom Gammut des jeweiligen farbraumes und der gerätespezifischen Bauweise herkommen und nicht umgamgen werden können.

Gruß


----------



## Ludger (5. August 2007)

Moin,

@darKuser: Wir drucken direkt aus PS. Habe den Bildschirm mit dem Spider kalibriert und auch ein Druckerprofil damit erstellt. Nur wenn ich "Drucken mit Vorschau" mache und dann z.B. das angelegte Druckerprofil auswähle oder auch eins von PS mit installiertes nutze, sind die Ausdrucke so flau und wenig detailreich.

@digicamclub: Habe mich falsch ausgedrückt, Profil ist dem Monitor zugewiesen.

@Dirtyworld: Das es Unterschiede zwischen Monitor und Drucker gibt ist mir schon klar, nur halt nicht so gravierend.

Wie erreiche ich denn, dass der Ducker die Druckvorgaben von PS übernimmt und nicht selbsttätig irgendwelche Änderungen vornimmt? In der Hilfe steht so schön: Farbmanagement am Drucker ausschalten. Aber wie?

Wie Ihr merkt bin ich ein Anfänger was diese Feinheiten angeht und würde mich über Hilfe sehr freuen.

Bis dann.
Ludger


----------



## digicamclub (5. August 2007)

Steht denn das, was du im Bild (Link ist unten) hier siehst, bei dir auch so (anderes Profil ist klar) in dem "Drucken mit Vorschau" Fenster 

http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/9958/druckfarbench6.jpg


----------



## Ludger (5. August 2007)

Moin Mirko,

nur dass bei uns das angelegte Profil steht, sonst ja.

Gruß
Ludger


----------

